# Found Paddle on the Ark



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Found a paddle with no name on the ark last week below the BV playpark--would like to return it to its owner, but you will have to describe your lost paddle in EXACT detail, and then convince me why you wouldn't put your name on your gear. If you are some boner trying to steal sh!t, please don't waste my time--I am busy kayaking.


----------



## Jerome72 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, it doesn't have my name on it, but there was a name...

Black AT Carbon Shaft, white blades.

Jon Bryant was the name on it.

sure hope you've got it!

Thanks,
Jerome


----------



## Colter (Jun 13, 2008)

*lost during pine creek race.*

I lost my AT2 paddle a while ago on pine creek during the pine creek race. It had my name and info on it but it was starting to fade away. The paddle also had black electrical tape over a scratch/hole on the right blade (might have been the left I dont really remember). If this matches the description it would be greatly appreciated if it was returned. Email me at [email protected] or call me at 970-920-2121.
Thanks,
Colter


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Jerome72 said:


> Well, it doesn't have my name on it, but there was a name...
> 
> Black AT Carbon Shaft, white blades.
> 
> ...


Not it, sorry!!


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Colter said:


> I lost my AT2 paddle a while ago on pine creek during the pine creek race. It had my name and info on it but it was starting to fade away. The paddle also had black electrical tape over a scratch/hole on the right blade (might have been the left I dont really remember). If this matches the description it would be greatly appreciated if it was returned. Email me at [email protected] or call me at 970-920-2121.
> Thanks,
> Colter


Sorry man--not the one. Now that the water is down, maybe it will materialize...


----------



## 4htwooh (Aug 3, 2008)

*Paddle on Ark*

I lost mine further down near the pink wall on 
Rincon. Seven2 with poagies black carbon. Thought my name was on it but might not have been. Hoped it would be found when the water came down


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Paddle*

Werner straight black shaft whitish blades lost on #5 about a month ago as for the name typical American laziness and arrogance I suppose Thanks


----------

